# British Columbia Canadian International School, Bangkok



## holmes5668

Does anybody know anything about this school in Bangkok? The address is Phasi Charoen, Bang Wa, Phasi Charoen, Bangkok 10160. It is a British Columbia certified school, but beyond that I can find little information.

I am a certifed Canadian teacher trying to break into the international school circuit. 

Any info appreciated.

Thanks


----------

